# Positive Thoughts for Frannie



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

My Ms Frannie goes to the vet on Monday for her six month check up and her three months check to see if she has developed crystals. Please send positive thoughts our way so we get a good report on Monday. The last check found no problems and I sure hope we get the same report on Monday.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Many positive thoughts being sent your way. ~~~_No crystals_~~~


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sending positive wishes for great test results!!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts you and Frannie for a great check up. I still picture her with her little red pigtails. I think we need an updated pic to really get good thoughts her way Pat


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am going to bribe my SIL to come and take pictures of the "kids". And will get my daughter to size them so I can post them.

Frannie has changed so much since last August-her fur is longer and she is just so really pretty-ask her she will tell you. She now has red panties to match the red bows so she thinks she is styling for sure.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Best wishes for a goot vet check on Monday! Can't wait to see updated pics of little Ms Frannie!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sending good vibes for a good vet check.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck on Monday. Hope all is well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here's hoping all news is good on Monday!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sending positive, healing vibes to your Frannie.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Ms Frannie - Seamus, Finnegan, Hamlet and I are sending you BEST Wishes for a GREAT check up!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Ms Frannie we send you some hugs and lots of good health wishes!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sending positive thoughts for your Frannie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending healthy vibes and hugs to Frannie! Good luck!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Best of luck, Frannie!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Good luck today!* 
Hugs. I hope all goes well


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know-Everything was fine with Frannie-No crystals were present in the urine,poo was negative for anything-blood work was good-titers were high so no shots needed-heart is the same-no change-she has a high grade 3 to low grade 4 murmur really good news for a soon to be 12 year old.

Thanks everyone for all the positive vibes that was sent Frannie's way. We really appreciate all the good wishes.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That's wonderful, I'm glad Ms Frannie had such good results.

Mind if I ask how much the titers cost? I'm thinking of getting them done instead of immunizations and was told the titers cost more than the shots.
Just wondering...


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

You show 'em Ms Frannie! This is fabulous news!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great news!!!!!
GIna


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Nan:

The titers are not cheap-they only titered for Distemper & Parvo-Rabies is required here so I could not get that included-anyway the cost was $101.63. But I just hate to have any shots given to my "kids" so I always have the titers done on all three-I just figure I am going to work each day to upkeep the "kids"-LOL.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that all is well with Miss Frannie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I missed this thread--but I'm so happy to read Frannie is doing well and is such a happy healthy girl! :whoo:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonderful news. You go Miss Frannie


----------

